# Unicode Darstellung in Java, spezielles Zeichen gesucht



## Harry2006 (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

weiß jemand von euch, wie ich in Java das Sonderzeichen "»" in Java darstellen kann oder hat jemand eine URL parat mit einer entsprechenden Tabelle?

Gemäß dieser Tabelle
http://www.html-php-mysql.de/generatoren/unicode.php
wäre es dieser Code
    »  =  »

aber wenn ich in Java versuche '\u»' meckert eclipse 'invalid unicode character'

Danke im voraus.


----------



## foobar (3. Aug 2006)

Du mußt den numerischen Wert angeben:

Ausrufezeichen:

```
char c = '\u0033';
```


----------



## Agent159 (4. Aug 2006)

Gibt es eine Tabelle mit den ganzen Zeichen?


----------



## foobar (4. Aug 2006)

Klar, Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Harry2006 (4. Aug 2006)

oki.
hier übrigends gibt es Tabellen:

http://www.unicode.org/charts/


----------

